# any a57 users?



## fotodolo (Apr 18, 2012)

thinking of picking up one of these. 

before i do i wanna know if their are any problems with it u guys wanna share


----------



## Richb1888 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm also thinking of upgrading from a390 to a57..... Any one got any pro/cons they'd like to share?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't got an a57 ... gatta a55.

Any questions ?


----------



## fotodolo (Apr 21, 2012)

a57 was a little outta my range so i optd for the a55. 

im new to dslrs so any advice would be beneficial please


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 25, 2012)

Just shoot.

The only issue I have found with the Sony SLT's is off-camera flash ... but that has been discuss much by many.


----------



## quicksilver409 (May 5, 2012)

I just bought one  (A57), haven't picked it up yet . I also got the 16-50mm 2.8 lens along with the two kit lens 18-55 and 75-300 . I'm sick at putting out the money but excited at  getting the camera.


----------

